# ترانيم بصوت الشاب المرحوم رامي الشمالي



## Nanosh (26 يوليو 2010)

حصـريا.. وعلى منتديات الكنيسه

ترانيم بصوت المرحوم الشاب الذي كان نجم ستار اكاديمي 7 

رامي الشمالي








14 ترنيمه 

أعنّي يا قدير

http://www.4shared.com/audio/23rZsxHV/2a3enni_Ya_Kadir__Ramy_Chemaly.html

الله يرعاني

http://www.4shared.com/audio/gclNBr-r/2allah_Yar3ani__Ramy_Chemaly__.html


أنا انسان 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/dsNQli_9/2ana_2ensan__Ramy_Chemaly___Ex.html

حتى متى

http://www.4shared.com/audio/MWAH50Cj/7atta_Mata__Ramy_Chemaly___Exc.html

دعني أكرم أسمك

http://www.4shared.com/audio/edP4lOY9/Da3ni_2oukrim_2esmak__Ramy_Che.html


ضوي يا نجوم 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/SK2BmFlU/Dawwi_Ya_Njoum__Ramy_Chemaly__.html


لغيرك لن أكون 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/05cQrcFF/Li_Ghayrika_Lan_2akoun_Ramy_Ch.html


مورانتاه

http://www.4shared.com/audio/sALyYQQN/Mouranata__Ramy_Chemaly___Excl.html




لدنيي بتفرح فيكي 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/g2DVxuWa/Ldenyi_Btefra7_Fiki__Ramy_Chem.html


سأعلمه

http://www.4shared.com/audio/4Fckvbxq/Sa_2a3malou_Kaman_Ya3ishou_2ab.html


Therezia

http://www.4shared.com/audio/jYEbf0u8/Therezia__Ramy_Chemaly___Exclu.html

وسط التجارب

http://www.4shared.com/audio/UTVKaKn7/Wasta_Ltajareb__Ramy_Chemaly__.html

يسوع أني اناديكَ

http://www.4shared.com/audio/YV1vi5jn/Yasou3_2enni_2ounadika__Ramy_C.html


----------



## بنت أعظم ملك (26 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي كتيرررررررررر على الترانيم ؛ حقيقي رامي اد اية كان انسان جميل . بس الحمد الله هو دلوقتي بمكان احسن بكتير


----------



## tena.barbie (27 يوليو 2010)

ترانيم حلوين جداااااااااااااااااااااااا

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييير


----------



## nermeen1 (27 يوليو 2010)

ترانيم جميلة جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Nanosh (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكــــرا لمروووركم


----------



## rana1981 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكراااا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

فى منتهى الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------

